# Lower rating



## Samaniegodr (Sep 22, 2015)

Is there a way to see why my reading went down? Been driving for a week, 5 stars the whole time, this morning I look and I'm at 4.95 I'm curious if you can look somewhere to see where you went down. I handed out water to riders last night, I'm assuming someone gave me a crap rating.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

no one keeps a perfect 5. you will get a 4 here and there and even 3 and 1. pax will low rate for anyhting, smell in car pin drop. because you are brown or black. because they dont like the music , or because they feel in a bad mood. its life, 4.95 is great , just keep going. u cant tell who gave you the 4.


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

Enjoy the 4.95, give it sometime and it'll go down even lower for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Keep giving good rides. 2 months time, you won't care anymore. Hell, you'll be the one dishing out 1 star ratings by then.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Good luck. You doing with riders that don't have 5 stars and they certainly don't want you to be at a higher rating than they are. And have no idea what they did to deserve the rating you gave them.

It might be best to throw down a blanket rating for every passenger of 3 stars. For the exact same reasons as uber gives us in our weekly statement.

They stink they're dirty they're unclean, like the car, they arrive late from the elevator to the car just like we arrive late trying to find the person. They talk too loud in the conversation is not one I enjoy just like the music we play too loud and they don't like it. The fair passengers dates to high driver seat too low 3 star. They give bad directions and cause bad turn into heavy traffic just as if a driver doesn't know the city.

So rate the passengers appropriately at 3 stars. Once again they stink they talk too loud they give bad directions and they're either going too far or not far enough.

If we can ask for a fair adjustment we should be able to ask to have a ratings adjustment. And I'm being nice all 813 trips are three star trips based on the information above f******


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

It will drop son.....mines down to 4.83.

Today pax to airport I get out to help with bags he says I got it. To not make him uncomfortable we get to airport I just open door with the button let him handle it. 

Other pax gets in, she says isn't this XL supposed to have more room. Me it seats 6, you may want suv next time. She didn't say anything else to me. I 2 starred her as$, but I think she got me also.

I see the ratings fluctuate once you get 5 trips in, so I'm sure I can pinpoint who did me wrong.

Btw....how the hell is a 4 a bad rating.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Samaniegodr said:


> Is there a way to see why my reading went down? Been driving for a week, 5 stars the whole time, this morning I look and I'm at 4.95 I'm curious if you can look somewhere to see where you went down. I handed out water to riders last night, I'm assuming someone gave me a crap rating.


Don't care about you rating and just drive you will be happier


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> no one keeps a perfect 5. you will get a 4 here and there and even 3 and 1. pax will low rate for anyhting, smell in car pin drop. because you are brown or black. because they dont like the music , or because they feel in a bad mood. its life, 4.95 is great , just keep going. u cant tell who gave you the 4.


Got 5.0 across 4 trips today. Granted, Uber is manipulating my overall rating probably because they don't have enough drivers paying $50-$100 for that so called courtesy class.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi. Samaniegodr.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement. (Clickyour "Profile" on Dashboard Uber PartnerWebsite. Click "Legal".)

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*


----------



## Samaniegodr (Sep 22, 2015)

What's this binding arbitration about?


----------



## cruber (Oct 1, 2015)

mine keeps going down overnight, i am confused , from 4.85 to 4.63


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Samaniegodr said:


> What's this binding arbitration about?


Click on the *bold type *in the welcome post.

UNS


----------



## Samaniegodr (Sep 22, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Hi. Samaniegodr.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


I opted out using the optout @ ubercom link...should I expect anything from uber?is that all I need to do?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

That is all you need to do.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

There are articles in that link, also, that are of interest to new drivers.


----------



## Vivaldi (Sep 8, 2015)

Wait until you have 300 trips. If you're below 4.8 then worry. Until then, just do your best.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

cruber said:


> mine keeps going down overnight, i am confused , from 4.85 to 4.63


That's nothing.. my 1 day dropped to 3.25 from 5.0 after 17 rides.. must have gotten -5s sheesh...


----------



## Samaniegodr (Sep 22, 2015)

Holy crap. ..


----------

